# المهندسين البحريين دعوه للتعارف



## marine_eng (12 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
كنت اتمنى ان يكون المهندس ماهر هو صاحب هذا الموضوع ولاكن سوف اترك اول رد للمهندس ماهر لنتعرف عليه اكثر عن قرب 
والصراحه احب ان اتعرف على جميع اعضاء المنتدى ولاكن سوف اختص هذاالموضوع بالمهندسين البحريين 
اكيد ممكن فى الاخر نكون بنتكلم فى المنتدى ومش عارفين بعض وجايز اووووى كنا دفعه واحده بس طبعااا علشان الاسامى الحركيه دى مش عارفين بعض علشان كدة فكرت ان الموضوع ده يبقى للتعارف عن قرب واسترجاع الذكريات او انشاء صداقات جديده عن قرب
لذلك ادعو اول عضو للتعريف بنفسه عن قرب <المهندس ماهر> ويليه باقى الاعضاء
برجاء تثبيت هذا الموضوع من قبل الادارة


----------



## هشام أحمد عبدربه (12 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا هشام أحمد عبدربه
طالب بالفرقة الثانية
قسم عمارة بحرية
كلية الهندسة ببورسعيد // جامعة قناة السويس
ويشرفني اكون عضو في المنتدي 
وتحياتي للمهندس ماهر// والعضو الفعال جدا marine_eng
وعلي فكرة انا عامل جروب للدفعة بتاعتنا فيه حاجات قيمة 
للاشتراك
[email protected]
او علي *****ي
eng_hesham73***********
وشكرا


----------



## marine_eng (12 أغسطس 2007)

اهلااا بك يا مهندس هشام بس انتا شكلك مقرتش الموضوع كويس انا قولت ان اول رد هيكون للمهندس ماهر ان شاء الله بس مافيش مشكله لو الادارة ينفع تعدل المشاركات بقى تمام


----------



## Eng-Maher (12 أغسطس 2007)

اخى العزيز اشكرك من كل قلبى على تعبك معنا فى المنتدى البحرى ولذلك وضعت الموضوع فى التثبيت ..
اما عن نفسى قدام شويه سأقوم بتعريفكم على نفسى ان شاء الله 

مشكور اخى مارين-انج


----------



## marine_eng (12 أغسطس 2007)

ادام ليه بس انا كا نفسى اتعرف عليك قبل ما اسافر انا ادامى كم يوم بس واسافر ومش عارف هرجع تانى امتى يعنىاحتمال كمان سنه ولاحاجه وطبعاا البحرمفيهوش نت زى مانتا عارف


----------



## HAADY (12 أغسطس 2007)

Haady
من سوريا 

كبير مهندسيين بحريين 

خريج الأكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا والنقل البحري ( الاسكندرية )

دورة يناير 2004


----------



## marine_eng (12 أغسطس 2007)

اهلااااا بيك بشمهندس هادى وبناس سوريااا الحلويين كل الناس اللى كانو معايا فى الدورة سورييين ما شاء الله


----------



## سمير احمد (15 أغسطس 2007)

انا سمير احمد عبادى 
طالب بالفرقة الرابعة
قسم هندسة بحرية
بالاكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا والنقل البحرى


----------



## marine_eng (15 أغسطس 2007)

ahlan bekk samir


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 أغسطس 2007)

اهلا وسهلا بيكم جميعا 
المهندس هادى 
المهندس سمير 
المهندس هشام


----------



## السيد البحار (16 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 

اولا احب اشكر القائمين على المنتدى القيم ده

واحب ان يكون لي صداقات من خلاله
اعرفكم 
محمد حامد
نهائي هندسة بحرية بورسعيد
واحب ارحب بالاخ هشام في المنتدى احنا جامعة واحدة


----------



## marine_eng (16 أغسطس 2007)

اهلااااا اهلااااااااااااااا شرفتم المنتدى


----------



## انهارده احلى (16 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم

كان من المفروض ان صاحب فكرة هذا الموضوع هو اول واحد يعرفنا
ولا ايه رايك يا باشمهندس
marine_eng
نود ان نتعرف بحضرتك


----------



## marine_eng (18 أغسطس 2007)

لااحقااااااااااااااااااااااا ان شاء الله بعد المهندس ماهر


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 أغسطس 2007)

marine_eng قال:


> لااحقااااااااااااااااااااااا ان شاء الله بعد المهندس ماهر



--------------------------
ياراجل عيب عليك انت من اخترع الفكره من الواجب وليس واجب من الصح انك اول من تخطو هذه الخطوه يا هندسا ....
على العموم شكرا :55:


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخى محمد حامد واهلا بصقر بورسعيد


----------



## marine_eng (19 أغسطس 2007)

باشمهندس ماهر يا عسل انتا الكبير ييعنى انتا الاول اللى تعرفنا بنفسك 
وسؤال كده للمشرف المهندس ماهر 
الموضوع ليه اتشال من التثبيت


----------



## البشمهندس هلباوى (21 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم احب اعرفكم بنفسى اخوكم فى الله المهندس بحرى / حسين الشريف من الاسكندريه خريج هندسة الاسكندريه قسم هندسه بحريه وعمارة سفن السنادى 2007 واتمنى من الله عز وجل بمجهوداتكم انه يكرمكم وتزدادوا تقدما وتبهورونا باكتر من كده ........ ونا عايز منكم جميعا تدعولى لانى واخد اعفاء نهائى لانى وحيد وبدور على فرصة عمل فارجوكم من كل قلبى تفتحو باب لمساعدة الخريجيين للحصول على فرص عمل وجزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم وكافاكم على كل حرف تدخلوه لهذا القسم


----------



## البشمهندس هلباوى (21 أغسطس 2007)

على فكره انا كنت بخش على قسم الهندسه البحريه قبل ماتفصلوه عن قسم الهندسه الميكانيكيه يعنى مش جديد وبحمل ملفات كتير جدا وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## marine_eng (22 أغسطس 2007)

Welcome Eng Helpawy


----------



## MAHMOUD_007 (24 أغسطس 2007)

محمود الشال 
طالب بالفرقة الرابعة هندسة بحرية وعمارة سفن ومنصات بحريه
هندسة اسكندريه


----------



## marine_eng (24 أغسطس 2007)

ahlan ahlan eng mahmoud


----------



## م/هيما (7 سبتمبر 2007)

انا مهندس ابراهيم نصر خريج 2007 جامعة الأسكندرية قسم الهندسة البحرية وعمارة السفن ودفعة هلباوى


----------



## gadoo20042004 (15 سبتمبر 2007)

انا سعيد جدااا بهذا الجروب الجميل و كنت اتمنى وجوده منذ التحاقى بهذا الملتقى الجميل الذى تعلمت منه الكثير و الكثير و بحب اهنى جميع من له صلة بالهندسة البحرية بشهر رمضان الكريم.
م/ تامـــــــــــــــــر دحدوح سيد احمد
ترسانة بورسعيد البحرية
هيئة قناة السويس


----------



## خالد المحمودى (21 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم/
انا أخوكم مهندس خالد المحمودي من ليبيا الشقيق ، خريج أكاديمية ابطال فستر بلاته البولندية البحرية ، تخرجت عام 1982 م ، وتحصلت علي الماجستير عام 1984 م من نفس الاكاديمية ،في مجال الهندسة الميكانيكية ، تخصصي الدقيق وحدات الدفع البحرية (( Marine Power Plants )) .
اتمني أن ترسل الصور الشخصية للاخوة الزملاء ، وأن تكون الاسماء حقيقية بدلا من المستعارة حتي تثبث المصداقية. نحن على استعداد للتعارف اكثر واكثر.
ولكم منا جزيل الشكروالتقدير ،،،،،،،،،،،،، ودمتم لنا أحبة ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، لخدمة وطننا العزيز
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أمير البحر (22 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اسمي عمار نبيل عمران خريج هندسة بحرية من جامعة تشرين -اللاذقية - سوريا دورة 2007
الشكر الجزيل للكل على المنتدى الجميل وأتمنى أن نستمر في رفع مستواه دائما
مشكور مهندسنا الكبير ماهر


----------



## samasemo (26 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم مصطفي سعيد دفعة 3 بحرية جامعة الاسكندرية ارجو الدعوة للتعرف علي تجارب العمل حتي يطمئن قلب طلاب هندسة بحرية عن وجود فرص عمل


----------



## aewa66 (29 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا المهندس البحري أيمن ابازيد
خريج جامعة أدويسا الحكومية البحرية / أوكرانيا
أعمل في قطاع النقل البحري
وشكراُ لجميع الزملاء وألعضاء


----------



## mohammed nosier (7 فبراير 2009)

انا المهندس محمد نصير قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية جامعة الازهر الشريف اتمنى أن أتعرف على احد المهندسين 
البحريين
e- mail nosier2008***********


----------



## M. ENG 1111 (7 فبراير 2009)

ياهلا بالجميع وتشرفت بمعرفتكم
اسمي المستعار Μ.ΕΝg 1111
طالب في الاكاديمية البحرية التجارية اليونانية
كلية المهندسين

وسررت بالتعرف اليكم​


----------



## امير البحار (2 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا محمود جمال
كلية الهندسة قسم الهندسة البحرية وعمارة السفن الفرقة الثانية
انا سعيد جدا بانضممامى لهذا المنتدى الجميل


----------



## marine_eng (2 مارس 2009)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, welcome for all


----------



## maro_maro (21 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اولا احب اشكر القائمين على المنتدى القيم ده

واحب ان يكون لي صداقات من خلاله ودي اول مشاركة لي و لن تكون الاخيرة ان شاء الله اخوكم / محمود رمضان المنصورة


----------



## mimi82 (23 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم.....
دلوقتي ان عملت البسبور البحري ومكتوب في المهنه مساعد ضابط اداري وعايز اقدم في دورة مهندس ثالث بارتي أ ممكن ولا ايه ولا لازم اغير المهنه لميكانيكي مع العلم اني حاصل علي بكالوريوس رقابة جودة انتاج وحاصل ايضا علي دبلوم فوق متوسط ودبلوم صناعي قسم لحام​استاذنكم في الرد اخواني ..........


----------



## mimi82 (23 مارس 2009)

*ملتقي المهندسين العرب*

السلام عليكم.....
دلوقتي ان عملت البسبور البحري ومكتوب في المهنه مساعد ضابط اداري وعايز اقدم في دورة مهندس ثالث بارتي أ ممكن ولا ايه ولا لازم اغير المهنه لميكانيكي مع العلم اني حاصل علي بكالوريوس رقابة جودة انتاج وحاصل ايضا علي دبلوم فوق متوسط ودبلوم صناعي قسم لحام​استاذنكم في الرد اخواني ..........


----------



## أبا الفهد (23 مارس 2009)

اشكر جميع القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع وجميع العضاء المميزين
اخوكم المهندس بشار من سوريا خريج جامعة تشرين دورة 2007هندسة بحرية


----------



## اسماعيل رشيد (14 أبريل 2009)

انا اسماعيل رشيد 
خريج دبلوم هندسة بحريةمن كلية تدريب غزة 
طبعا خريج 2008
وشكرا


----------



## امير البحار (15 أبريل 2009)

ايميلى [email protected]
هذا لنتعارف يا باشمهندسين شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng_Moustafa (18 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخوكم : مصطفى محمود الشرقاوي
مهندس ثالث 

خريج قسم الهندسة البحرية وعمارة السفن , كلية الهندسة , جامعة الإسكندرية 2004

انا سعيد جدا بصحبتكم اخواني المهندسين البحريين


----------



## shark1999 (23 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
أنا حسن سعيد
هندسة بحرية سنة أولى
كلية عمان البحرية " سلطنة عمان"
آملا في التعرف اليكم والاستفادة من خبراتكم


----------



## امير البحار (26 أبريل 2009)

اهلا بيك يا حسن انا تشرفت بمعرفتك


----------



## kd81_qtr (29 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم .. انا المهندس خالد من دولة قطر
خريج الاكادييمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا,,,الاسكندرية
بكالوريوس في الهندسة البحرية + مهندس بحري ثالث .. خريج سنة 2005..
اتشرف بمعرفتكم جميعا..


----------



## shark1999 (7 مايو 2009)

امير البحار قال:


> اهلا بيك يا حسن انا تشرفت بمعرفتك


الله يبارك فيك
الشرف لي أنا بمعرفتك:12:


----------



## نزار البريو (9 مايو 2009)

شكرا لكافة المهنسين البحريين
اخوكم رئيس مهندسين
خريج سنة1987اكادمية الخليج العربي
عراقي
نزار البريو


----------



## yousef329 (13 مايو 2009)

yousef al mazrooi
omani
student at international maretime collage oman


----------



## خالد المحمودى (12 يوليو 2009)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس/ محمد نصير
بعد التحية
يسعدني ويشرفني ان اتعرف عليكم ، اتمني ان ترسل لي رسالة توضح فيها سيرتكم العلمية بالتفصيل.
اخوكم / أ.م.خالد المحمودي
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ممنوع وضع اى بينات شخصيه
المشرف


----------



## Youcef GMA (2 أغسطس 2009)

حياكم الله
أنا يوسف الجزائري
طالب في السنة الثانية هندسة بحرية، جامعة العلوم و التكنولوجيا، وهران -الجزائر-
*أسأل الله أن ينفعنا بما علمنا و أن يعلمنا ما لم نعلم*


----------



## marine_eng (1 يناير 2010)

up up up up up


----------



## eng.gasser (3 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ,,,, تحياتى لكل المهندسين البحريين ... انا المهندس جاسر الفرقه الاولى كليه الهندسه جامعه اسكندريه 
قسم الهندسه البحريه وعماره السفن ... يعنى لسه بنقول يا هادى ,,,


----------



## saizgax (4 يناير 2010)

مرحبابكل المهندسين اناشهرتى (الديب) من الاسكندريه لسه تاته تاته مهندس ثالث b.b


----------



## 00mostafa22 (4 يناير 2010)

وانا بردوا مصطفى من اسكندرية ولسة مهندس تاتا تاتا مع بعض فى الدقعة انا والديب صح يا ديب


----------



## seybouse (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
seybouse2 
كبير مهندسين في البحرية التجارية الجزائرية ومهندس في الكهرباء الصناعية
خبرة 08 سنوات باكبر ميناء في الجزائر.


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (7 يناير 2010)

اهلاا بكل المهندسين ممكن اكون صديق معاكم بس انا مش مهندس وبحاول بقدر الامكان ان استفيد منكوم علشان اكون 1/8 مهندس ويارب انجح


----------



## 00mostafa22 (8 يناير 2010)

عاطف ربنا حيوفقك


----------



## sniperman (8 يناير 2010)

انا اسمي الفني سنايبر خريج جامعة تشرين سورية وحاليا عم اعمل دكتوراه عمارة سفن بألمانيا


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (21 يناير 2010)

دايما اسمك منور المنتدى يا باش مهندس ماهر


----------



## musicshow (5 فبراير 2010)

اولا بحييك على موضوع المحترم والقيم دة 

سؤالى وبأختصار انا ليسة مطلع البسبور مصرى الجنسية بوظيفة مهندس ميكانيكا وعملت جميع الشهدات الحنمية كلها والمسؤليات بس الى فاضلى مش لاقى شغل مع العمل ان الوظايف فى المجال دة فى بدايتة لازم وسطة او مكاتب توظيف فا برجو من كل واحد عايز يساعد انو يدلنى على مكتب محترم موثوق منة علشان انا بقالى فترة كبيرة مش لافى شغل وشكرا ليكو جدا


----------



## بو نزار المالكي (6 فبراير 2010)

رئيس مهندسين : رغدان كاظم سعيد
حاصل على شهادة البكلوريوس بالهندسة البحرية من اكادمية الخليج العربي العراق 1989
حاصل على شهادة رئيس مهندسين سنة 2008
الشركة التي اعمل بها الان شركة ناقلات النفط العراقية


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (7 فبراير 2010)

على فكره انا لا احمل بكالوريوس هندسه بحريه لكنى احمل دبلوم فنى صناعى قسم بناء سفن ولذلك لم اجد سوى هذا الملتقى العظيم للأشتراك فيه لأنى حقيقى بأعشق هذه المهنة الجميله ولدى باع طويل بها وبكل ما يخصها --- قديم فى المهنه --- فأن اعتبرتموننى من اسرتكم الكريمه سأواصل معكم ------ وشكرأ


----------



## eng_elhussiny (24 مايو 2010)

مهندس ثالث بحرى خالد الحسينى وشكرا على المنتدى


----------

